# Should I curl my hair extensions before or after I put them on?



## xcoco (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi! 
I usually wear my hair straight and I also wear hair extensions. I never tried curling them and I just bought a new curling iron and I was wondering if i should curl them before or after I put them on? If I curl them before I put them on, should I curl my real hair too?
Thanks


----------



## Tashona Helena (Nov 19, 2009)

After, curl them with your real hair to blend and make it look more natural.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 19, 2009)

I havent been the one to do it but the salon usually curls them separately from my hair. She'll let them cool then put them into my curled hair. HTHs!


----------



## dirtball (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_After, curl them with your real hair to blend and make it look more natural._

 

agreed, for sure. you want the extensions to curl together with your natural hair so its not obvious that its separate from your real hair.


----------

